# grrrr



## fantapants (Apr 20, 2012)

If it took 1 hour to find it thier family wasnt in immediate danger and they could have called a snake catcher, grrrrr


Snake gets the chop - Local News - News - Knox Leader


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

More ignorant snake phobic(but not so phobic that they spend an hour looking for the poor thing)bottom holes.......... gosh people make me sad at times


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 20, 2012)

Some people really need to live in a unit/ apartment miles up in the sky, surrounded by concrete and no wildlife.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 20, 2012)

i kinda like this Sean McCarthy guy... sounds like they let someone who actually knows what they're talking about into the news finally!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 22, 2012)

> “People get written up (in the media) as heroes for killing a snake, but what if it was a cat or a dog?” he said.



^^^^ This!

Bragging rights huh??? Meh! 

On this topic of unlawfully killing snakes willy nilly......until about 10 or so years ago I wouldn't have anything to do with a snake but since my interest in reptiles has gathered momentum I have chosen to educate myself and strive to better understand this particular reptile and misconceptions often associated with them.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 22, 2012)

some people make me sick. and the DSE make me even more sick due to their lack of spine and the balls to get off their butts and do something about it!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

People are such rrr's soles! :twisted:

I bet they felt like such hero's.... pfft! Why have old carpet laying around? May as well have INVITED the snake to the property  They should have been fined! Why didnt someone put in an official complaint?

That poor, poor snake


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 22, 2012)

"She said they posted photos of the reptile on Facebook, and it was only after a retired snake handler replied that they found out it was a tiger snake."

So for all they knew it could have been a python! :x Ignorance may be bliss to some people, but it sure wasn't for that poor snake.

I will never understand why people fear and hate snakes. Most people will never see a snake in the wild there entire life, yet they are so scared of them.


----------



## Killer_rabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

if only they got bitten.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww 
Poor thing, thinking it was pretty safe going under this carpet to have a snooze and then bam, your heads gone...
Makes me so angry and sad for the snake.
If someone went to chop my snakes head off then.... well karma will get them...


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 23, 2012)

someone should chop their heads off. I volunteer to do it


----------



## Emilie (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the article gives a good description on how not to behave. Its mentioned more than once to leave the reptile be and call the right authorities. The mention of a $6100 fine would also contribute to people perhaps think twice before hunting down and killing protected wildlife, be it a reptile or possum


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> someone should chop their heads off. I volunteer to do it



I'll hold them down.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 23, 2012)

a $1200 on the spot fine doesn't stop people from smoking on the forecourt of petrol stations, a fine for smoking in a car with under 16's doesn't stop people, litter fines dont stop people from littering, speeding fines don't stop speeding etc etc etc. it would help if it was inforced but not a lot would come of it. It will never stop


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 23, 2012)

And I'll just go sharpen the blade akarsha!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 23, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> And I'll just go sharpen the blade akarsha!



Nah don't sharpen it. Make it as blunt as possible. More effective that way.......:twisted:


----------



## 12-08-67 (Apr 23, 2012)

sad story - no animal deserves to die like that just because of someone's ignorance and lack of knowledge


----------

